# Got some babie



## SilverSpirit (Oct 7, 2013)

So we got our first set of babies yesterday. Currently we only have 4 but I am sure we will have more in no time. We got 2 New Hampshire Red hens (chicks) and 2 Ameraucana Bantams (chicks) that were straight run. At about what age should we be able to tell the gender on the Bantams? Any and all info is appreciated. Thanks a bunch.


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## happybooker1 (Nov 5, 2012)

*Around 4-5 weeks probably*

You will have a good idea. Males will develop redder/larger combs more quickly. HOWEVER.... that being said, I had a couple of Banties last year that I would have SWORN were pullets -- until they surprised me by crowing about 20-22 weeks.

So, really -- until they crow or start laying eggs, you can't be 100% sure!!


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

You have to wait until they grow older. Only some commercial hybrids can be sexed from day old either by color or the difference between their primary and secondary feathers.


----------

